# Quitting Uber driving -- Ratings are manipulated !!



## AgentGG (Sep 25, 2015)

I have been driving since Sept. 1 and I get very positive feedback from drivers generally. I was driving UberSelect on my main car, and have a second car for UberX. I had an incident with a very rude and offensive driver about two weeks ago that pushed my rating down and they disqualified me for UberSelect. Then they sent me messages saying that my rating would come back up after 50 good rides (UberX of course). So I did the next 50 rides or so on UberX being very, very careful and polite, with absolute great service and a spotless new car with white leather interior. The first 35 rides or so were nearly all 5.0 ratings and my rating was going up nicely as planned, and was just about to get past the 4.75 threshold to get back my UberSelect rates.

However, in the last day, as I have been driving at my very best, with *very* good rider feedback verbally to me in the car, my rating just tanks. In fact, I did the combinatorial analysis of the average for the number of rides, and it would have required a massive reduction in the ratings by nearly all of my passengers. The rating for my last 6 rides is now below 3, where I was expecting 5.0 or close based on my direct experience with the riders, some of whom tipped me in cash. This was a very sudden change in my ratings, right when my score was about to go back up. Also, before my 5.0 scores would appear immediately, whereas now after my shift, the ratings are 0.0 or some low number, so that is indirect evidence of tampering (which I can't prove). In fact, it appears that the Uber averages are being doctored to prevent me from qualifying for UberSelect. Also, Uber is now sending me messages that my scores will improve over 500 rides-- ha!.

BASICALLY THEY ARE FORCING ME TO DRIVE UBERX WHEN I QUALIFY FOR UBERSELECT AND UBER IS USING ANY MEANS POSSIBLE TO REDUCE THE NUMBER OF UBERSELECT DRIVERS.

Also, there was a promotion in Austin to get $250 for a referral last week, with the condition that at least one ride was done during the weekend. I referred a driver who signed up, but they did not process her background check in time to qualify for the promotion -- what a coincidence! 

YOU CANNOT TRUST ANYTHING UBER SAYS OR ANY INFORMATION UBER GIVES YOU. UBER IS LYING AND DECEIVING DRIVERS AND THERE IS NO WAY TO FIND THIS OUT OR TO CHALLENGE, BECAUSE THEY CONTROL THE INFORMATION AND ARE NOT BEING TRANSPARENT WITH THEIR POLICIES.

Luckily, I am not dependent on Uber for income or anything else and will not be driving again.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've ALWAYS believed Goober manipulates EVERYTHING. Surge, Ratings, Pings, Rider Ratings, Rates, Acceptance Percentage, and on and on but yet we're INDEPENDENT Contractors/Partners? It's just a matter of time when these fools are toast. I don't give them a year. Karma *****es.


----------



## AgentGG (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is another important thing to know about ratings. In your Weekly summary, it shows your ratings average for the last week, for the period of the summary. But then below, in a blatant obfuscation, it shows how many 5.0 rides you had IN THE LAST TWO WEEKS. 

However, if you carefully record this information and record what your ratings averages are at different time and days in the Uber website, you should theoretically be able to mathematically reconstruct the actual set of rating numbers that you received, because a) you know the total number of rides; b) you know how many rides were 5.0 rated. That leaves a very small number of combinatorial possibilities to come up with a given average, also assuming that each pax can rate only integer values between 1 and 5. This would be very helpful if many people checked this systematically over time, because it can prove manipulation of ratings by Uber, by showing that the rating Uber is showing for you is mathematically not possible based on straight undoctored averages.

P.S. I haven't read the contract, but Rasier probably has a provision in the contract that says they can modify ratings at will. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not sure your statement is 100% accurate. Pax don't even have to rate you at all and also they have the liberty to rate you when ever they want to, so there is always going to be that. They're not held to the standard the drivers are. We HAVE to rate the assholes before we can move again.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Haha I was just reading mine and saw it listed the last 2 weeks. So I looked at the previous report and knew most of those non 5 stars came in that previous week so I tried the math for the current week score.
It does not add up, I cant get the exact score they gave me.

I give up and don't care anymore its a game
the mere fact passengers can think a 4 is fine is wrong on Ubers part. They should be clear and state anything below 5 you are saying the ride is unsatisfactory.


----------



## AgentGG (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is an example of how the ratings cannot be simply an average of pax scores from 1 to 5. Right now my rating for the last 1 day is showing 2.8 (was 3.75 and 4.0 yesterday) for 6 rides. The cumulative ratings sum to get a 2.8 average is 16.8, which is not possible if pax can only enter integer values!


----------



## AgentGG (Sep 25, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I'm not sure your statement is 100% accurate. Pax don't even have to rate you at all and also they have the liberty to rate you when ever they want to, so there is always going to be that. They're not held to the standard the drivers are. We HAVE to rate the assholes before we can move again.


Thanks for your reply. What I am saying is the regardless of when and how and if a pax rates you, there are only certain sets of ratings that can ever result in a given average rating, assuming a pax can only enter integer values from 1 to 5 and that a single pax rating value is used. What I have been able to prove is that the rating Uber shows cannot be a simple average of the pax ratings and that there is some other manipulation being applied.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I'm not sure your statement is 100% accurate. Pax don't even have to rate you at all and also they have the liberty to rate you when ever they want to, so there is always going to be that. They're not held to the standard the drivers are. We HAVE to rate the assholes before we can move again.


I always thought a passenger had to rate you before they could request another ride ? Once they turn on the app to request another ride the rating portion of the app would pop up immediately and require prompting, before you can proceed with an additional ride request. Does this sound accurate ?


----------



## AgentGG (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is a FB posting about manipulated fares, guess which direction they were changed...










*Manugarado Sauma*
1 hr · 
Yesterday, i took an uberpool to airport with two other riders (3 trips). My driver and I decided to reconcile how much I paid with how much he got. I paid $35 but only $22.22 showed up on his dashboard. With an uber fee of 20% he will get just 17.50 approx which is just 50% of what I paid. Isn't that ridiculous? We traded screenshots of all these. I fully support the strike....


----------



## enjayteegee (Oct 15, 2015)

When I tried to log on, I got this on my screen.








They told me to turn off my wifi, bluetooth and rests my phone. I did. Still got this. They want you to accept without knowing agreement. Scammers.


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

The 


AgentGG said:


> I have been driving since Sept. 1 and I get very positive feedback from drivers generally. I was driving UberSelect on my main car, and have a second car for UberX. I had an incident with a very rude and offensive driver about two weeks ago that pushed my rating down and they disqualified me for UberSelect. Then they sent me messages saying that my rating would come back up after 50 good rides (UberX of course). So I did the next 50 rides or so on UberX being very, very careful and polite, with absolute great service and a spotless new car with white leather interior. The first 35 rides or so were nearly all 5.0 ratings and my rating was going up nicely as planned, and was just about to get past the 4.75 threshold to get back my UberSelect rates.
> 
> However, in the last day, as I have been driving at my very best, with *very* good rider feedback verbally to me in the car, my rating just tanks. In fact, I did the combinatorial analysis of the average for the number of rides, and it would have required a massive reduction in the ratings by nearly all of my passengers. The rating for my last 6 rides is now below 3, where I was expecting 5.0 or close based on my direct experience with the riders, some of whom tipped me in cash. This was a very sudden change in my ratings, right when my score was about to go back up. Also, before my 5.0 scores would appear immediately, whereas now after my shift, the ratings are 0.0 or some low number, so that is indirect evidence of tampering (which I can't prove). In fact, it appears that the Uber averages are being doctored to prevent me from qualifying for UberSelect. Also, Uber is now sending me messages that my scores will improve over 500 rides-- ha!.
> 
> ...


The uber rating system is nothing but a joke and I use to worry myself about it but now I really don't think about it too much cuz I know am doing a fantastic job . I had a 4.75 rating last week and uber still says am below average despite having a total of 22 five stars out of 26 trips. Yet they kept a rider with a 2.5 rating on the platform, like seriously !!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

They don't care about the riders ratings because that's where the money's coming from. Uber couldn't care less what the pax may put us through. It's all about the money stream. 

The ONLY benefit to rating the pax is more or less a warning sign to the other drivers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well there's just one more driver we don't have to compete with.


----------

